# Looking for work



## jaymoeminor (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Everyone.I'm a newbie.been in Australia for 3 months now.I am an I.T professional.Been looking for work with no Success.Any leads will help.I am on A 5 year student dependent Visa.
TIA


----------



## Concept (Aug 17, 2016)

Are you looking to work in IT specifically? It may be hard to find something part time in IT (I'm assuming you can only work 20hrs a week with your Visa?)

If your English skills are good, hospitality and retail are always a good start.

What type of working are you looking at?


----------



## jaymoeminor (Aug 15, 2016)

I am looking for any kind of work. student dependent visa doesn't limit you on the number of hours you work.(my wife is the student not me)my English skills are gud.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jaymoeminor said:


> I am looking for any kind of work. student dependent visa doesn't limit you on the number of hours you work.(my wife is the student not me)my English skills are gud.


According to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Stud/More/Visa-conditions/visa-conditions-family

Normally you cannot work more than 40 hours per fortnight (20 hrs per week) unless the student is on subclass 573, 574 or 576.

During official course holidays a dependent visa holder can work unlimited hours.

Other than that, people may be breaching visa conditions and this could lead to a visa being cancelled.


----------



## arafin (Sep 17, 2016)

apply in supermarkets, Big W, Kmart etc. they recruit people around this time of the year, before Christmas and summer when the sales pick up. good luck.


----------



## arafin (Sep 17, 2016)

As far as I know if your spouse is not studying diploma you can work unlimited. check your visa page on your passport for the conditions, they normally come in 4 disits. Google them up. Regards


----------



## Delmartenz (Oct 6, 2016)

i had the same problem for more than 6 months, i started my career in Australia as a cleaner at australcleaning in Brisbane, then solwely started moving in to my areas of interest, found a clarical work at a small office in Brisbane city, and after 3 years of all the hard work, i now work as a suppply chain manager,


----------

